# Depersonalization Disorder Service in London



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

Just stumbled across this video on YouTube:






Has anybody heard of this or been there before? I didn't even realize there was specialty services for DP anywhere.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Unfortunately it was drastically downsized....In fact it may not even be open anymore...Tried to get a referral there about 10 years ago but they wouldnt see me because I wasnt a UK resident...

You could call to see if it still exists but I seem to remember King Elliott saying that its basically a waste of time because all their funding was taken away and the expert doctors have since moved on...


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

It is still open and still going, but I don't know if you can get a referral there if you live in Ireland. You would have to speak to them about it.

As for it being a waste of time, I would still go there. It is going to be probably be better than any psychiatrists that you see elsewhere.


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

If I lived in the U.K. I'd think about it. I'm sure the CBT therapy and just being around people who understand the disorder would be good. I'm not sure about medication though...


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Currently been privately referred there. It's being run by Elaine Hunter now who wrote a cbt book on dpd. She was helpful but so far has only taken my history. As far as I know full on cbt would be silly high prices and there's no way the nhs would approve the referral. Spent just over £1000 for the private assessment which includes psychotherapist 2hour assessment, 1 hour shrink assessment, and a test for executive processing (so far, think I could get an MRI as well with that). Bit overpriced for what it is but had to do it to get a modafinil prescription. At the moment I have noticed improvements with pro/prebiotics I've been taking so am giving that a bit of time before heading down the modafinil + mirtazapine path


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

The thumbnail just loaded for the video, that's Elaine Hunter in it. Dont have time to watch it at the mo, will watch it another time


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

For anyone in Northern Ireland (haven't seen any on this forum) you can go to this too, just ring them and then tell your GP to refer you.

Eddy come live on my sofa.

I have talked to them on the phone a few times and they as Broken said are willing to try medication (that can be hard to get from your average p doc). The [Redacted] Method they told me is the starting point, which we all know but i'll paste again just incase it helps someone. TRY Antidepressant (Clomipramine preferred) + Lamotrigine 400mg + 4mg Clonazepam. Don't quote me on that but if you email them they do send out a document with these mentioned. Then they told me after that they will try various treatments if that is not successful.


----------

